# What does "Ontario would like to consider you under their Provincial Nominee Program" mean?



## MiahInAus (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi friends,

I received a message from Canada EE saying that "The Government of Ontario is interested in considering you for nomination under its Provincial Nominee Program (PNP) through Express Entry. Blablabla".

I'm a newbee about Canada Immigration, so I'm not sure what this means. Can anybody help me? What do I need to do after this?

Thanks.


----------



## MiahInAus (Oct 26, 2020)

My information:
Score: 454
English: L8, R7.5, S7, S7
French: None


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It sounds like you have a good chance to receive a nomination from the province of Ontario... there is no guarantee that you _will_ get one but seeing as the provincial government is interested in you, it looks promising!

If you do receive the nomination, you would most certainly receive an Invitation To Apply (ITA) to come to Canada, as the PNP certificate will give you a bonus 600 points to your CRS score (you would bounce up to 1054)... you would have to wait for the first qualifying draw after the PNP has been updated to your profile for your ITA to be issued (not every draw is for the Federal Skilled Worker programme... there are other classes of applicants that use the Express Entry program).

Good luck to you!


----------

